# Question about private message system



## Poetigress (Mar 13, 2008)

(Not the private messages here on the forums, but the onsite mail system on FA.)

Is there a limit to how many messages can be in the "saved" file, or how long they stay there?  (I'm asking because, on another website, I had to learn the hard way that messages were automatically purged after 30 days.)


----------



## TakeWalker (Mar 13, 2008)

From what I've seen, FA notes are like diamonds, in that they are forever. D:


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Mar 14, 2008)

TakeWalker said:
			
		

> From what I've seen, FA notes are like diamonds, in that they are forever. D:


FA notes are not like diamonds, because you don't have people breaking in to steal them.

Unless you've managed to get yourself into the biggest drama shitfest possible.


----------

